# My New Puppy is Here Pixel II



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

This is Lucy or Sally, still deciding. She is a show prospect co-owned with EAnn Ingram.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, she's adorable! (and she DOES look like my Miss Pix!)


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

She only has one little kiss sized spot on her chest. So, she reminds me of Pixel but is not quite her...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Marni said:


> She only has one little kiss sized spot on her chest. So, she reminds me of Pixel but is not quite her...


Nope! She will be her own sweet self, I am sure!


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Oh I love her. She could be the identical twin of my boy, Shadow. Congratulations! How old is she?  Don't spare any details!!!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Tere said:


> Oh I love her. She could be the identical twin of my boy, Shadow. Congratulations! How old is she? Don't spare any details!!!


She is four and a half months old. She will occasionally furiously chase her tail, which has a lovely and loose curl. Lucy/Sally will also smile with that wide tongue hanging out which is so cute, but her breeder says may mean she is thirsty.:wink2:

This pup was the breeder's pick of her last litter, which shows a lot of confidence in me as her new co-owner and I am significantly humbled. I am hoping (and seeing evidence) that the new pup has that "sparkle" that a winning show dog needs.

Instead of showing her in the south, Lucy/Sally may be shown by her professional handler east and north of her home in Tennessee. We are still discussing this, and she will not go to a handler for another four months or so. Meantime, she and I will be in owner handler classes for bumbling humamma and pup daughter time together.

Multiple dog households are challenging. I think for a single person two are the perfect number eeexxxcept, now when I take one for individual time together the remaining two may stay behind and share their grievances!:tea:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Marni said:


> Multiple dog households are challenging. I think for a single person two are the perfect number eeexxxcept, now when I take one for individual time together the remaining two may stay behind and share their grievances!:tea:


Yeah, as another "threesome household" we work REALLY hard to make sure that each gets one-on-one time, AND that each experiences time alone at hime too!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I heard once, maybe from the trainer I used when I had my corgi, that when you have multiple dogs, they tend to bond more with each other (their pack) and not so much with the humans. Have any of you multi-dog owners seen anything like that?

By the way, Pixel II is gorgeous (as are the other two)!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I heard once, maybe from the trainer I used when I had my corgi, that when you have multiple dogs, they tend to bond more with each other (their pack) and not so much with the humans. Have any of you multi-dog owners seen anything like that?
> 
> By the way, Pixel II is gorgeous (as are the other two)!


Absolutely not, with mine. They all get along fine and sometimes play together. But they would ALL rather be with one of us than with each other if they need to make a choice.

I think it might be harder if you get two siblings at the same time. Then, unless you work REALLY hard, it is easy to treat the two together as a "unit" and not work so hard on individual one-on-one time with them. THen they might be too bonded with each other.

And even with my three whoa re all different ages, we have always made sure that each has their own training time and each has their own time with us and with one of the others. So they are happy and comfortable in all configurations.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I heard once, maybe from the trainer I used when I had my corgi, that when you have multiple dogs, they tend to bond more with each other (their pack) and not so much with the humans. Have any of you multi-dog owners seen anything like that?


Not really.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

People puppies.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Not really.


Lol! I LOVE it!!!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh my word, Mr. King! You certainly have posted a lap full of love!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Karen - thanks for you comments. I can see where siblings might bond more with each other than different litters and ages. I would love to get another dog for Willow as she seems to love being around and playing with small dogs. I just don't know if I can put in the effort though to create two sets of everything!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Karen - thanks for you comments. I can see where siblings might bond more with each other than different litters and ages. I would love to get another dog for Willow as she seems to love being around and playing with small dogs. I just don't know if I can put in the effort though to create two sets of everything!


I think getting a second dog for the first dog is just as bad as having a second baby to be a playmate for the first!  If the human family wants another dog, that's great. But dogs do JUST FINE as "only dogs"


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> I think getting a second dog for the first dog is just as bad as having a second baby to be a playmate for the first!  If the human family wants another dog, that's great. But dogs do JUST FINE as "only dogs"


I hear ya Karen! If I did get another, it would be for me too. I love dogs, and I know Willow would get along with a playmate too. I wouldn't do it "just" for her!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*playmates*



Jackie from Concrete said:


> I hear ya Karen! If I did get another, it would be for me too. I love dogs, and I know Willow would get along with a playmate too. I wouldn't do it "just" for her!


Same here. I really really want pup #2 (hubby, not so much) - but I also think that having a playmate would be good for Perry. He is fine as an only but I think having another to play with, etc would be beneficial for him.

Although there are potential negatives as well. I never had to puppy proof with Perry - he's never gone after shoes or toilet paper, things in the trash can, etc. and things have to be on the floor for a good amount of time before he decides he can chew on them (papers, etc. I dropped a measuring cup on the floor last weekend and was busy with other things so didn't pick it up immediately - and it took about 15 minutes before Perry thought 'hey, this is here, maybe I'll chew on it') - so having to worry about those things with a second is a consideration. Same with having 2 dogs barking at the guards or the neighbors dog instead of just one


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Tom King said:


> Not really.


Oh!! I LOVE it!! &#128149;


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

I got a dog for my dog because I'm single and was working 10 hour days and she was miserable. So I got her company. It took about 4 months and then they were best friends. Both still loved me more. I had four for a time and that was ok but two of them really didn't get along. Full on dog fights when together. So we had to rehome Rosie. We still miss her. Then I had three. I got two for the same breeder at the same time (Kati and Lollipop). Kati barely notices Lollipop unless she needs backup ("do you see this threat?!"). I call Kati Lollipop's therapy dog because she is so mentally unstable and really can't be alone. They both prefer me to each other. I think I want to go back to an only dog when I lose Lollipop. I wouldn't 'replace' her but if Kati goes first I'm pretty sure I'd have to get Lollipop a new companion for her sanity.

I love the dog pile. They are all gorgeous and look extremely pleased to be a puddle. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

